# 6 ans ... et ben



## macinside (20 Février 2006)

rendez vous dans 4 ans, ça fera 10 ans de forums :love:


----------



## La mouette (20 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rendez vous dans 4 ans, ça fera 10 ans de forums :love:




Tu faisait quoi le jour de ton inscription ?

Que te vois tu faire dans 4 ans ?

Welcome petit nioub


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rendez vous dans 4 ans, ça fera 10 ans de forums :love:


 
Faudra attendre encore un peu pour la puberté :rateau:


----------



## imimi (20 Février 2006)

6 ans, wouahou


----------



## La mouette (20 Février 2006)

Tu as 6 ans tu peux regarder les teletubbies


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Février 2006)

Félicitations.  

Un bonbon??


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2006)

Macinside, enregistré le 20/02/00
Amok, enregistré le : 28/05/00


Zut, je suis le nioub de Mackie ! 

Pour la peine, je t'ai mis en rouge mon Macouchinou :love:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2006)

Vous êtes tous mes nioubs.


----------



## Macounette (20 Février 2006)

bon ben félicitations les vieux. :love:


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes tous mes nioubs.



Oui, mais toi (Swiss made oblige) tu as mis un an avant de comprendre comment poster, et un an de plus pour piger comment répondre avec citation, alors ca ne compte pas !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes tous mes nioubs.


Pour la dernière fois : je n'ai *jamais* été nioube.  

Bon hanniversère mackie.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais toi (Swiss made oblige) tu as mis un an avant de comprendre comment poster, et un an de plus pour piger comment répondre avec citation, alors ca ne compte pas !  :love:


La modération en revanche, il n'a jamais compris.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais toi (Swiss made oblige) tu as mis un an avant de comprendre comment poster, et un an de plus pour piger comment répondre avec citation, alors ca ne compte pas !  :love:



Là, faut dire... que...


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là, faut dire... que...



Et puis après il a fallu comprendre "inserer une image". j'ai encore à l'esprit tes MP tachés de pleurs, ou tu m'appelais "Monsieur l'Amok". 

Les Suisses sont tous polis. Tous, sauf le Squale. :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et puis après il a fallu comprendre "inserer une image". j'ai encore à l'esprit tes MP tachés de pleurs, ou tu m'appelais "Monsieur l'Amok".
> 
> Les Suisses sont tous polis. Tous, sauf le Squale. :rateau:



  

Je transmettrai à M. LeSqual, je l'ai encore *** hier...


----------



## Pierrou (20 Février 2006)

Six ans de forum... c'est clur que ça impressionne... :rateau: 
Moi ça fait un peu plus d'un an..; déjà c'est pas brillant, mais alors six !


----------



## krystof (20 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rendez vous dans 4 ans, ça fera 10 ans de forums :love:




J'espère que d'ici là, tu auras trouvé mieux à faire 

Il n'y a que des mauvaises fréquentations ici. Il suffit juste de regarder ceux qui t'ont félicité


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2006)

Et encore : le peigné a la toile émeri doit être aux toilettes (comme d'hab') pour ne pas être intervenu !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et encore : le peigné a la toile émeri doit être aux toilettes (comme d'hab') pour ne pas être intervenu !


Quoi ? J'ai pas été méchant pour deux là ? :love:


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2006)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> bon ben félicitations les vieux. :love:



Je l'ai pas dit mais je l'ai pensé très fort : je me sens rajeunir à vue d'oeil quand je vois les anciens combattants.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et encore : le peigné a la toile émeri doit être aux toilettes (comme d'hab') pour ne pas être intervenu !



C'est lundi...


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est lundi...


Ah oui : il y a deux jours en souffrance.... 

Il ne reste à souhaiter qu'il ne nous fasse pas un malaise devant tant de bonheur !


----------



## toys (20 Février 2006)

ha t'es vieux.
6 ans et qu'es que tu "tire" de ses années?


----------



## krystof (20 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> qu'es que tu "tire" de ses années?




Là, tu remues le couteau dans la plaie. Pas très gentil ça


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu remues le couteau dans la plaie. Pas très gentil ça



L'hypocrite qui en remet une couche !


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> L'hypocrite qui en remet une couche !



Vous voulez parler, je n'en doute pas, du fait qu'il ne soit toujours pas admin ? hmmm ?


----------



## krystof (20 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> L'hypocrite qui en remet une couche !




Et toi, tu viens couper le poil avant qu'il ne se rétracte, c'est ça ?


----------



## toys (20 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Là, tu remues le couteau dans la plaie. Pas très gentil ça


ho si peut!


----------



## krystof (20 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez parler, je n'en doute pas, du fait qu'il ne soit toujours pas admin ? hmmm ?




Concernant notre mackie, je ne vois pas quel autre sujet nous pourrions aborder...


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> qu'es que tu "tire" de ses années?





			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> ho si peut!



En plus, de la part de son frère, c'est pas cool !


----------



## toys (20 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En plus, de la part de son frère, c'est pas cool !


je suis pas son frère, mais on a du aller dans la même école je crois.


----------



## krystof (20 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> je suis pas son frère, mais on a du aller dans la même école je crois.




Menteur ! Mackie n'est pas allé à l'école


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Concernant notre mackie, je ne vois pas quel autre sujet nous pourrions aborder...



T'as pas nettoyé tes lunettes ?


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rendez vous dans 4 ans, ça fera 10 ans de forums :love:


C'est bien Mackie

Une petite mousse ?



> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à macinside.


----------



## toys (20 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Menteur ! Mackie n'est pas allé à l'école


ha s'est donc pour ça que par rapport a mes potes j'avais bien plus de temps libre!!

vu se que je voie ici on en ai tous au même résultat donc sa me vas.


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Menteur ! Mackie n'est pas allé à l'école



La charte, bordel, la charte : pas de posts faisant l'apologie de comportements illégaux !


----------



## krystof (20 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> bordel




Fais attention Luc G, tu es sur un terrain glissant là


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2006)

Mais si, notre Monvîtinside a fréquenté la plus belle des écoles : l'école de la rue. Combien d'après-midi a révasser sur un banc, regardant les pigeons se grimper et les lombrics se sécher au soleil...
C'est de là que lui vient cette âme de poète fou et ce langage qui n'appartient qu'a lui !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Février 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> La charte, bordel, la charte : pas de posts faisant l'apologie de comportements illégaux !


A plus de charte 

Joyeux anniv Mackie.


----------



## toys (20 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> A plus de charte
> 
> Joyeux anniv Mackie.



dans les tradada a makie la charte m'existe plus?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Février 2006)

_aïe, doublon de nioubie! _


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dans les tradada a makie la charte m'existe plus?


Mon Dieu.... Les tradadas _*de*_ Mackie ! 
le tradada à Mackie, c'est autre chose ! 

Bon, Mackie, à chaque anniv un cadeau. Voici le mien : tu peux bannir toys !


----------



## krystof (20 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> dans les tradada a makie la charte m'existe plus?




J'ai un doute, tu peux préciser ? S'agit-il de :

- la charte m'exite plus ?

- la charte n'existe plus ?

- la chatte m'exite plus ?

- la chatte n'existe plus ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Février 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> ha t'es vieux.
> 6 ans et qu'es que tu "tire" de ses années?


Une paroi ou sont accrochés un nombre incalculable de certificats de ban de sonnyboy.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Concernant notre mackie, je ne vois pas quel autre sujet nous pourrions aborder...



La question de l'abordage du sujet ?


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Une paroi ou sont accrochés un nombre incalculable de certificats de ban de sonnyboy.


Non ! Ca c'est moi ! 

A ce propos, quelqu'un peut-il aller vérifier si il va bien ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Février 2006)

Voler son propre fils ! remaarque c'est légal au moins


----------



## Luc G (20 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un doute, tu peux préciser ? S'agit-il de :
> 
> - la charte m'exite plus ?
> 
> ...



J'ai un doute du même genre : c'est :

L'école de la rue ?
L'école Delarue ?
L'école du rut ?
Les colles du rut ?


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, quelqu'un peut-il aller vérifier si il va bien ?



Peut etre qu'y a plus de papier...


----------



## krystof (20 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre qu'y a plus de papier...



Dans ce cas, je vais commencer à m'inquiéter, ça fait une semaine que je n'ai plus de nouvelles.

En plus, pour des raisons de sécurité, il est impossible d'émettre ou de recevoir des appels avec un portable depuis les toilettes où il bosse. Tout est brouillé.


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Peut etre qu'y a plus de papier...


C'est bien la première fois qu'il est géné par ce genre de détails


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2006)

On me signale a l'oreillette qu'en fait il s'agirait plus d'un probleme d'éxonération...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En plus, pour des raisons de sécurité, il est impossible d'émettre ou de recevoir des appels avec un portable depuis les toilettes où il bosse. Tout est brouillé.




Pourquoi, c'est un proto de téléphone olfactif? Nan, parceque là ça serait the megasuperscoop.


----------



## La mouette (20 Février 2006)

olivierwayfinder a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi, c'est un proto de téléphone olfactif? Nan, parceque là ça serait the megasuperscoop.



T'as sucé un clown ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> T'as sucé un clown ?




Non, mais quand j'ai pas le moral, je viens ici et je positive.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2006)

QUelqu'un aurait retrouvé le premier post de MAckie pour l'occasion?


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2006)

une histoire de casio il parait


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> QUelqu'un aurait retrouvé le premier post de MAckie pour l'occasion?


 
On en a banni pour moins que ça... 



			
				macinside le 20 février 2000 a dit:
			
		

> oui, il existe en anglais : il était offert a apple expo 99 et il existe aussi en français:
> je l'ai eu avec tomb raider 3, si tu le veux contacte moi
> 
> macinsideATmac.com
> ...


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On en a banni pour moins que ça...



ça c'est une question sur qucktime 4 si mes souvenir sont bon


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est une question sur qucktime 4 si mes souvenir sont bon


 
ça rend sourd dit-on, mais visiblement ça n'altère pas la mémoire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ça rend sourd dit-on, mais visiblement ça n'altère pas la mémoire.



On dit ça...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> On dit ça...


Je suis perdu là... On disait quoi ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je suis perdu là... On disait quoi ?



on parlait du robinet de Mackie


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> on parlait du robinet de Mackie


Ah ben, pour le coup, on va pas en faire 20 pages.


----------



## semac (20 Février 2006)

juste un petit bonjour, car ça fait un bail que je ne suis pas revenu !!
j'avais pu d'ordi:rose: mais c'est résolu  

et puis on parle de robinet ça m'intéresse:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Février 2006)

semac a dit:
			
		

> juste un petit bonjour, car ça fait un bail que je ne suis pas revenu !!
> j'avais pu d'ordi:rose: mais c'est résolu
> 
> et puis on parle de robinet ça m'intéresse:love:



Pourquoi tu donnes dans la plomberie maintenant?


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2006)

N'empèche que, en 6 ans, j'aimerais savoir combien de posteurs notre Mackie a sorti de la galère ! Ca doit être balèze, ca aussi !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> N'empèche que, en 6 ans, j'aimerais savoir combien de posteurs notre Mackie a sorti de la galère ! Ca doit être balèze, ca aussi !


Enfin, si on rapporte ce nombre à celui de ses posts, ça doit pas être très efficace tout ça. :mouais:


----------



## semac (20 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi tu donnes dans la plomberie maintenant?


bah disons que je cherche une reconvertion, ayant quitté mon job, je vais enfin me lancer dans la création d'une société, sauf si quelqu'un à une offre à me faire !! 

mais la plomberie pourquoi pas, c'est un domaine porteur en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, si on rapporte ce nombre à celui de ses posts, ça doit pas être très efficace tout ça. :mouais:


On peut aussi tenter de calculer les ratios d'autres posteurs, à mon avis, ça serait édifiant...


----------



## Amok (20 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi tenter de calculer les ratios d'autres posteurs, à mon avis, ça serait édifiant...



Tu m'ôtes les mots du clavier !


----------



## supermoquette (20 Février 2006)

présent !!!


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Février 2006)

semac a dit:
			
		

> mais la plomberie pourquoi pas, c'est un domaine porteur en ce moment



Qui c'est qui a un problème de tuyauterie ici?  Z'avez besoin d'aide?


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2006)

Amok _c'est_ à toi...


----------



## Pitchoune (20 Février 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Amok _c'est_ à toi...



Je ne pensais bien entendu pas à sa Majesté lorsque j'ai posé ma question 

Tout le monde sait que les plombières viennent de Pologne et de plus loin encore afin de faire les vérifications nécessaires


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi tenter de calculer les ratios d'autres posteurs, à mon avis, ça serait édifiant...




Une Guinness passe


----------



## WebOliver (20 Février 2006)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Je ne pensais bien entendu pas à sa Majesté lorsque j'ai posé ma question


 
C'est une erreur manifeste de ne pas penser à Sa Majesté lorsqu'on rédige un message. 

A part ça, parce qu'autant faire de la lèche jusqu'au bout: bravo Mackie.


----------



## macinside (20 Février 2006)

j'attend les gros lécheurs


----------



## GlobalCut (20 Février 2006)

J'avale seulement


----------



## jpmiss (20 Février 2006)

Faut savoir prendre sur soi de temps en temps


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2006)

N'oubliez pas vos lunettes de protection alors ! Parce que si la masturbation rend sourd, la pipe peut rendre aveugle


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Faut savoir prendre sur soi de temps en temps




sous entendrais tu qu'en réalité il n'avale pas? C'est dégueu tout ça


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2006)

Pitchoune a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est qui a un problème de tuyauterie ici?  Z'avez besoin d'aide?



coquine va :love:


----------



## Pitchoune (21 Février 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> coquine va :love:



Arrête avec tes compliments 

Tu me fais rougir :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2006)

fais pas ta timide!


----------



## macinside (21 Février 2006)

j'aime bien mon thread a boule


----------



## supermoquette (21 Février 2006)

Justement : tu ne boule qu'a 15 même après ça


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2006)

benjamin a du bridé le bouzin


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> benjamin a du bridé le bouzin



Ce Benjamin, c'est pas le dernier pour la déconne !  C'est pas lui qui t'avait fait passer admin 15 minutes un soir de cuite et de cohue ? :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> benjamin a du bridé le bouzin



Humour britannique option "gnark gnark spécialité "" " ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce Benjamin, c'est pas le dernier pour la déconne !


Un petit côté Buster Keaton peut-être : je rigole tous les six mois, ça donne des rides.


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Un petit côté Buster Keaton peut-être : je rigole tous les six mois, ça donne des rides.



Il faut dire aussi que ces forums nous donnent bien du souci !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il faut dire aussi que ces forums nous donnent bien du souci !


Oui, enfin... Quand ils fonctionnent.


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Oui, enfin... Quand ils fonctionnent.



Justement ! C'est ca (aussi), le souci !


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce Benjamin, c'est pas le dernier pour la déconne !  C'est pas lui qui t'avait fait passer admin 15 minutes un soir de cuite et de cohue ? :love:



j'avais des choses plus intéressante a faire :love:


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'avais des choses plus intéressante a faire :love:



Genre ? 

Plus intéressantes qu'être admin, même pour 1/4 d'heure ? A qui veux-tu faire avaler ca ?!


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Genre ?
> 
> Plus intéressantes qu'être admin, même pour 1/4 d'heure ? A qui veux-tu faire avaler ca ?!



juste avaler fut le mot a ce moment la


----------



## jugnin (22 Février 2006)

Avaler un fut en quinze minute, chapeau..


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Avaler un fut en quinze minute, chapeau..



c'était pas de l'alcool et c'était pas moi avalait :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Février 2006)

Le coming out de mackie ! après 6 ans !!!


----------



## jugnin (22 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas de l'alcool et c'était pas moi avalait :rateau:



Alors j'ai peur de comprendre.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai peur de comprendre.


N'ai pas peur avant que ça n'arrive, tu risquerais d'attendre.


----------



## Lila (22 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Genre ?
> admin, même pour 1/4 d'heure !



1/4 de gloire ...1/2 heure de vomi...2 jours de GDB...la mort certaine de million de neurones  :love:


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> juste avaler fut le mot a ce moment la





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'était pas de l'alcool et c'était pas moi avalait :rateau:



Nous pourions dire -si l'affreuse image qui naît en notre cerveau lors de la compréhension première de ces citations est la réalité- que si, en quelque sorte, c'était de l'alcool. Avec un peu (si peu) d'autre chose*, vu qu'il y a bien longtemps que notre Mackie national a remplacé l'ensemble de ses fluides corporels par du jus de houblon.

Une deuxième lecture moins directe est lourde d'enseignements.

1/ Le Mackie peut faire ca en sifflant (d'où le ), ce qui est quand même hautement professionnel et laisse rêveur.

2/ Une fois le forfait consommé, le rateau ne se fit pas attendre rateau, la victime ayant probablement immédiatement sombrée dans un coma éthylique.

Ce pauvre Mackie n'a pas de chance : c'est un peu le chat noir de l'acte. Lorsque ses spasmes ne font pas fuir, il endort. 

* Au pluriel ca marche aussi. La faculté se penche depuis des années sur ce terrible et insondable mystère : de quoi la semence de Mackie est-elle constituée ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Février 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Alors j'ai peur de comprendre.



Belle et le clochard au sous titre trop souvent méconnu : un spaghetti pour deux


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Février 2006)

Je croyais que Mackie ne faisait pas de cuisine à ses invités...


----------



## GlobalCut (22 Février 2006)

Je vous ai déjà montré mon ©ul ?


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2006)

la charte te l'interdit


----------



## La mouette (22 Février 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ai déjà montré mon ©ul ?



Malheureusement...aidez-nous ...une épidémie de grippe morpière nous menace...


----------



## Lila (23 Février 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je vous ai déjà montré mon ©ul ?



.....   ..du grand art!!!!!


----------



## guytantakul (23 Février 2006)

Deux fois, à 600 km de distance


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Février 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Macinside, enregistré le 20/02/00
> Amok, enregistré le : 28/05/00
> 
> 
> ...




Je ne savais pas que mackie etait admin :rateau:


----------



## macinside (24 Février 2006)

note pour moi même : bannir link


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Février 2006)

Ooooh, c'est pas gentil çà.


----------



## Lila (24 Février 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas que mackie etait admin :rateau:




Lila
Fatal Error 
Date d'inscription: 29/11/00
Localisation: presque toujours beau
Messages: 1133

..c'est vrai ce n'est as très méritoire (si si ça se dit) tut ça ....à la date je devrai être mod min même....


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que Mackie ne faisait pas de cuisine à ses invités...




je cuisine les invitées


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> note pour moi même : bannir link


Va falloir te mettre sur la liste d'attente alors


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Va falloir te mettre sur la liste d'attente alors



note bannir supermoquette


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je cuisine les invitées



A quelle sauce?


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> A quelle sauce?



Chocolat la dernière fois


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Chocolat la dernière fois




Je préfère éviter d'interpréter ces propos...


----------



## Grug2 (13 Mars 2006)

Mackie, 26400 mesages, 6 ans de forums, et encore à ouvrir des fils à floudre dès qu'un nombre sonne rond
:rateau:


----------



## GlobalCut (13 Mars 2006)

'Manquerait plus qu'il soit modo


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> 'Manquerait plus qu'il soit modo



tu ne l'est pas toi ?


----------



## Amok (13 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu ne l'est pas toi ?


Mais ne perds pas ton temps à discuter, fiston : va tout de suite au logiciel de modération et efface les comptes !


----------



## macinside (13 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Mais ne perds pas ton temps à discuter, fiston : va tout de suite au logiciel de modération et efface les comptes !






> Message vBulletin
> 
> Vous n'êtes pas autorisé à exclure les utilisateurs qui ne sont pas considérés comme des utilisateurs normaux.



ahahha


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Ah y a des utilisateurs normaux sur macgé ?


----------



## Lila (13 Mars 2006)

....c quoi normaux ?:mouais:  

..non passque sinon on pourrait croire et tout et tout et oui après ça sémerait la confusion dans les esprits (faibles) qui pourraient ensuite imaginer que, du coup, ils seraient pas normaux et puis que donc ils y en auraient, par conséquent, des plus (+) normaux....mais pas eux...  

enfin voilà quoi....:casse: :bebe: :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah y a des utilisateurs normaux sur macgé ?



ouh ouh, y a quelqu'un?

seul dans la nuuuuiiiiiit!
je déambule seul dans la nuit....


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....c quoi normaux ?:mouais:
> 
> ..non passque sinon on pourrait croire et tout et tout et oui après ça sémerait la confusion dans les esprits (faibles) qui pourraient ensuite imaginer que, du coup, ils seraient pas normaux et puis que donc ils y en auraient, par conséquent, des plus (+) normaux....mais pas eux...
> 
> enfin voilà quoi....:casse: :bebe: :hosto:




donc, pour toi, c'est tout vu...


----------



## Lila (13 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> donc, pour toi, c'est tout vu...



...j'ai qaund même un doute
 
..surtout après 6 ans justement...:mouais:


----------



## macinside (14 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ....c quoi normaux ?:mouais:



qui est normal ici  ? :rateau:


----------



## Lila (14 Mars 2006)

..." la* normale*, se dit de la ligne perpendiculaire, en un point donné, à la tangente d'une courbe ou au plan tangent d'une surface. Plan normal, plan passant par cette perpendiculaire."


.....:mouais: c'était sûr..ici ya que des gens qui sont tous tangents... 

..donc on peut considérer ça comme une norme... .

donc tout va bien  

 :love:


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

Lila a dit:
			
		

> ..." la* normale*, se dit de la ligne perpendiculaire, en un point donné, à la tangente d'une courbe ou au plan tangent d'une surface. Plan normal, plan passant par cette perpendiculaire."
> 
> 
> .....:mouais: c'était sûr..ici ya que des gens qui sont tous tangents...
> ...


pas compris la première phrase!!! se doit être normal?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Ce qui semble anormal c'est que tu aies compris les 3 autres


----------



## toys (21 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui semble anormal c'est que tu aies compris les 3 autres


ha en fait non !!! je les avais pas vue!!!!!!!


----------



## 222diablo222 (25 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> rendez vous dans 4 ans, ça fera 10 ans de forums :love:


Regarde, lui ça lui fait 36 ans


----------



## Grug2 (29 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> > Message vBulletin
> >
> > Vous n'êtes pas autorisé à exclure les utilisateurs qui ne sont pas considérés comme des utilisateurs normaux.
> 
> ...


autobahn ? :affraid:


----------



## guytantakul (30 Mars 2006)

> Nephou : il ne connait que les balises cardinales et latérales, c'est un machin de la mer.

> Grug2 : plante un saule, c'est le mieux (tu pourra en faire un panier pour aller chercher du vin et mâcher les feuilles le lendemain)


----------



## macinside (30 Mars 2006)

Grug2 a dit:
			
		

> autobahn ? :affraid:



kraftwerk ?


----------

